# Shh... Don't tell her



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Blanch and her red heads.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beauties! Congradulations.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:baby: Hehe two cute.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's funny, the rest of the herd was up on the hill. Blanch won't leave her adopted kids alone in the barn. They sleep a lot. Milk coma.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...how sweet. She adopted them? love it...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

happybleats said:


> awe...how sweet. She adopted them? love it...


Well... I didn't really ask her. She first met them covered in afterbirth from her kidding. She didn't know they were week old bottle babies. In her mind they are hers'. I couldn't ask for a better nurse doe. Bless her heart. On top of that, I milk her once every other day and get 3/4 of a gallon for myself.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Man are you blessed!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just have to add a pic of her REAL baby girl, Bella. She is a good little bottle baby and this is her surrogate mother...Ozzie. These two stick together, and when the bottle comes, Ozzie makes sure not a drop hits the ground.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I just love those pics Milk and Honey!
Our LGD Deputy makes sure no one else gets close to Babu Girl when it's babu time. He gently growls at them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ha! I was hoping Milk and Honey would pop in with that. 
She looks great, Heidi.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww! That is so sweet! What a blessing! I think we need to get a Nubian doe... cross her with one of the bucks, sell her kids and well ah! Do what you did! No more bottle Boers!  Maybe we could even get a spotted one...


----------



## TeriA (Apr 29, 2012)

that's fantastic!


----------

